# In thread ad links



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Evening,

In a lot of threads in getting links in the posts.

EG::

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/201475-testosterone-propionate-pfizer-pharmacia-upjohn-co-fake-legit.html

post #1 it says "with same batch numbers"

the word "numbers" is a blue hyperlink that takes me to :: http://newschannel8online.com/Wealth/mhip/uk/?t202id=6382&t202kw=numbers

theres another thread with the word "quote" in the post as a hyperlink to car insurance quotes.

just wanting to enquire whether this was an issue on the board or if my laptop is infested with crap?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That sounds like an issue with malware on your laptop.

When you notice it again can you try opening the same page in a different web browser?

It would also be really useful to see a screenshot if that's possible.

Thanks


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

hi, im at work atm, and ive just looked at the same thread, theres no links. guess my laptop has some malware on it.

nevermind!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

here you will see "insurance quotes" as a hyperlink ...

although im struggling to remove the malware.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

NB :: this is "text enhance spam" and ive found the cure.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Lukeg said:


> NB :: this is "text enhance spam" and ive found the cure.


Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I have never seen mature dating ads on this site, asnd that driven by google with knowledge of your browsing history!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> I have never seen mature dating ads on this site, asnd that driven by google with knowledge of your browsing history!


Pmsl


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Just been getting some iphone ads which are linked to some words, but prior to this happening my pc restarted suddenly.

I'll run a virus check later.


----------

